# Legal Mods (California)



## ProjectKa-T (Sep 3, 2009)

Anyone know of any legal mods for the s14? that will pass BAR?


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

ProjectKa-T said:


> Anyone know of any legal mods for the s14? that will pass BAR?


uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh???????????

Rims? C

Carb approved intake. 

oh and a nismo sticker. 

N-E ways. just joking around. not from cali have no clue.

All my Mods are not Legal so you know


----------



## lglgtr (Aug 21, 2009)

ProjectKa-T said:


> Anyone know of any legal mods for the s14? that will pass BAR?


 Well, there is the law then there is the Law.
Legal is what you make it.
Realize that Cops don't know s**t but they pretended they do. 
All you have to do is make up some sticker then remove it and change back 
to stock. If you get a "Referee" sticker, wait for the court notice; many times they will ignore it, if not get back to stock and go to the ref. If you need help in getting stock referee; just ask me in this forum.
If a cop stops you,only under a moving vioaltion or Statue 803.1[look it up]
can they look under the hood[ invest in a locking hook latch]; just like you 
don't have to take a sobriety test, bet you didn't know that?
Turbo kits you can purchase are legal: HKS etc. but it is better to know 
someone.

Now, I am not saying break the law; just know the law well and let the Cop 
know that you know it. 

And always remember, California is bankrupt, the cops are on "ticket" pay; 
so alway be careful!

But legal mods:

Intakes, Exhaust, ECU and Cams are easy: JWT 619-442-0680 

SR20: Turbo Kits from JWT are also legal: but nothing is cheap, so if you are 

thrifty, just take the 165 HP and be still! 

Knowledge is the key to good performance.


----------



## ProjectKa-T (Sep 3, 2009)

I want my 240sx to be legal, stay Ka, and be in the 200-250 hp range. any ideas?


----------



## lglgtr (Aug 21, 2009)

Call JWT, tell them what you have and what you want, tell them Phil referred 

you. JWT is the best, hands down, for NISSANs!

JWT
212 Millar St
El Cajon, Ca, 92020
1-619-442-0680


----------

